# Interrogation/Torture Related Articles



## Marauder06 (Oct 23, 2006)

From today's headlines:http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15365720/site/newsweek/

_*Sgt. Ben Allbright knows something about sleep deprivation...*_

I guess he doesn't know anything about "nondisclosure statement."  :uhh: 

_*President George W. Bush signed the Military Commissions Act into law last week, laying down guidelines for Guantánamo prisoner tribunals and addressing the issue of interrogation tactics. Before the law was passed, the president had stressed the need to give CIA interrogators clear guidelines for questioning suspects. Most legal experts believe the new law criminalizes the harshest techniques used by the CIA since the attacks of September 11, including the mock drowning measure known as waterboarding. But the bill also creates a broad gray area in which some of the less dramatic methods—sleep deprivation, along with forced standing, hooding and stress positions—might still be part of the interrogation package. *_

Understanding that none of us are interrogators and wouldn't talk about it if we were, what do you think should be allowed and what should be forbidden with regard to interrogation techniques?


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 23, 2006)

Anything goes. With that being said there are better ways of getting info than beating the hell out of him or her.

Maybe thats why Abu Ghraib did not bother me. They where messing with there psyche


----------



## Max Power (Oct 23, 2006)

If I were an interrogator, I'd do one thing...

Play the Badger Badger Badger song over and over and over.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Oct 23, 2006)

I would want there to be conclusive evidence that they are someone in a position in a terrorist organization that would be in-the-know before saying harsher interrogation techniques is the right way to go.  

I also don't consider the "less dramatic methods" listed above to be torture or inhumane.  

With that said, and there being conclusive evidence, and interrogating one of them saves thousands of civilians, I can't really say that there is no place for more harsh interrogation techniques.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 23, 2006)

Max Power said:


> If I were an interrogator, I'd do one thing...
> 
> Play the Badger Badger Badger song over and over and over.


 
WHAT DO YOU WANT TO KNOW 
I would confess from killing JFK to blowing up the levees in NO.

LOL

You could beat the hell out of me and I wouldn't talk but there other things you could do that would make me sing like a canary


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 23, 2006)

Max Power said:


> If I were an interrogator, I'd do one thing...
> 
> Play the Badger Badger Badger song over and over and over.



Here's just a taste. Now this is M.O.S.  I don't want to many of ya going too crazy. >:{  >:{


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2006)

Max Power said:


> If I were an interrogator, I'd do one thing...
> 
> Play the Badger Badger Badger song over and over and over.



Remix that shit with the Its a Small World After All song from Disney and I'm with PB: JFK, Roswell, whatever, I'll talk.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> You could beat the hell out of me and I wouldn't talk



We will never know until its done but that is an extremely opptomistic claim mate, ive read things about torture that would make me talk, IMO everyone talks with VERY VERY few exceptions.
_____________________

If someone _IS_ a terrorist or terrorist supporter, I see no reason not to apply severe interoggation techniches, to include electric shock, beatings, suspention from the roof by the thumbs, suspention unpside down etc...

I would not like to see, knives, fire used, I think that is going too far.

Like I have previously stated, after they have given all there is to give they should face a manditory death penalty.

Disclaimer, I was using PB's spell checker...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> We will never know until its done but that is an extremely optimistic claim mate, Ive read things about *torture* that would make me talk, IMO everyone talks with VERY VERY few exceptions.
> ...


 
I am no expert but I would say *beating* is not very successful. When I say beating I mean hitting. Breaking fingers, pulling teeth, burning, electro shock, are different. There are different forms of torture that would make me sing and you would never have to lay a hand on me and get good info.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sleep and food deprivation can work just as well.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> I am no expert but I would say *beating* is not very successful. When I say beating I mean hitting. Breaking fingers, pulling teeth, burning, electro shock, are different. There are different forms of torture that would make me sing and you would never have to lay a hand on me and get good info.



Ah, roger that, and agreed for the most part.
Though the book Bravo Two Zero, did a good job of showing how you break down over days of beatings.
Like you say, pull out a red hot iron etc...and i'll personally take you to my HQ :eek: 



Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sleep and food deprivation can work just as well.



The South African Police had a method, they would take you into a room with a small cirlce painted on the floor, they simply made you stand there until you talked.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> The South African Police had a method, they would take you into a room with a small circle painted on the floor, they simply made you stand there until you talked.


 
During apartheid? The reason I ask is I have always been fasinated by the story of Stephen Biko


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Though the book Bravo Two Zero, did a good job of showing how you break down over days of beatings.



I'm sure you've read books by our POWs in North Vietnam. Nick Rowe, ADM Stockdale, Jerry Coffee, Lance Sijan, Larry Guarino, Eddie Alvarez...anyway, they describe what that was like. Every one of them broke.


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, hasn't it also been shown, that physical beatings aren't the most productive way at getting information from someone. The body, more or less, becomes accustomed/used to the beatings and just "shuts down".

Isolation along with, sleep and food deprivation are shown to work best, if I recall.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.espionageinfo.com/Int-Ke/Interrogation-Torture-Techniques-and-Technologies.html


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Polar Bear said:


> During apartheid? The reason I ask is I have always been fasinated by the story of Stephen Biko



Yes. 

Why?



Freefalling said:


> I'm sure you've read books by our POWs in North Vietnam. Nick Rowe, ADM Stockdale, Jerry Coffee, Lance Sijan, Larry Guarino, Eddie Alvarez...anyway, they describe what that was like. Every one of them broke.



To be honest Ive only read one from the Hanoi Hilton, a civilan (ex navy-disgraced) shot down in Laos, I need to read more.

Yeah I dont see how you couldn't break under those circumstances, I was thinking about a beating one time, when I was thinking about holding out earlier.



Sdiver said:


> Well, hasn't it also been shown, that physical beatings aren't the most productive way at getting information from someone. The body, more or less, becomes accustomed/used to the beatings and just "shuts down".
> 
> Isolation along with, sleep and food deprivation are shown to work best, if I recall.



The body breaks down and it can shut down to a certain extent, but time and ingeniuosness will over come that.

It all depends I think of the methods used and the reasons why they are being used, are you torturing to punish? or get info? (if so is that info urgent?).

A blow torch and a foot will get you answers rather quiclky i'd say.

Is it going to be accurate? maybe not at first, but keep that flame going they'll mentally break and spill what they know.

Ive been reading about inquisition torture as we've been writting, I dont feel well...

That is my one fear.


----------

